# Good Games for Mac



## zipzapmac (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for good games for my Mac. Please suggest me some good ones.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 6, 2013)

You need to tell us what you are looking for - action, cards, memory, realistic, educational, what age group, etc. 

There are a lot of games out there. Did you do a search on Macupdate to see your choices?


----------



## zipzapmac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Cheryl for making me correction.

I am looking for action games for 18-30 age group.


----------



## Millen (Sep 12, 2014)

zipzapmac Strife just opened their doors for the beta, it's an awesome game! Can't stop play it 

I found a review for ya, make up your mind before you download the game, it's a pretty big download size.

http://www.mmomac.com/games/strife


----------



## zangxuma (Nov 6, 2014)

you need info memory and card in play game


----------



## AnasDilshad (Dec 23, 2017)

There are numbers of good games for mac. But what have the specs in your device. However, Here are i mentioning my favorite mac games for your device. Hopefully you'll enjoy with those games.


Marvel Heroes
Age of Empire III
Mafia III
Call of duty


----------



## AnasDilshad (Jan 30, 2018)

zipzapmac said:


> Thanks Cheryl for making me correction.
> 
> I am looking for action games for 18-30 age group.


There are numbers of actions games in every platform. I m too a big fan to play the thrilling and action games. But here, i recommend you the best action games for your choice. 
https://macappers.com/tutorial/best-action-games-mac/
https://www.crazygames.com/c/action


----------



## slope (Apr 16, 2018)

This is a great little post with some valuable tips. I totally agree. The way you bring passion and engagement into the things you do can really change your outlook on live.
- slope


----------



## lissandragaren (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm addicted to playing games. The best games i've played are Donut County and Happy Glass. I got them from top1apk, they are so good that i can't keep my eye off them. I mean i stick to them all the time when i touch my phone.


----------



## QueenOfTech (May 22, 2019)

I'm addicted to Asphalt, if you're interested in a racing game, not sure whether or not this would count as action. However, this is only available for windows. So you'd need to install windows via bootcamp or parallels, etc.


----------



## Cheryl (May 22, 2019)

QueenOfTech said:


> However, this is only available for windows. So you'd need to install windows via bootcamp or parallels, etc.



Rather a long process just to play a game.


----------



## QueenOfTech (May 22, 2019)

Cheryl said:


> Rather a long process just to play a game.


Not really, lots of games aren’t available on mac. I think that games for mac tend to be fairly basic


----------



## macinfluence (Feb 3, 2020)

GTA


----------

